# St Crispins Asylum (Northampton) 2011



## reedieay (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently visited St Crispins Asylum (Northampton), I took way over 200 photographs for my Alevel project but heres a few of them. This place is well worth a visit! 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 14, 2011)

Look like nice pics, but that huge copywright watermark kind of ruins them for me.


----------



## reedieay (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm really sorry about that, I just like to make sure that my work stays my own x


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2011)

reedieay said:


> I'm really sorry about that, I just like to make sure that my work stays my own x



Writing the word COPYRIGHT on your images in massive letters does absolutely nothing to achieve that.


----------



## BigRon (Feb 14, 2011)

*Watermarks.*

As much as I understand your desire for keeping your work your own, the watermark across these strikes me more as cutting off your nose to spite your face. It's a great shame, as the pictures actually look fairly decent.
It's hardly as if the pics you posted were of a printable resolution either.


----------



## reedieay (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive updated the photos so let me know what you think x


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you go inside any of the buildings?


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 14, 2011)

I reckon you went the same day Mookster and I did, we were just about to go in when we saw the floor had been ripped up completely so thought better of it


----------



## reedieay (Feb 14, 2011)

We asked the builders if we could take photos and promised them we wouldnt go inside the buildings as they were unsafe. I have some photos of the inside of the main hall that was arson attacked and a few photographs through windows x


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 14, 2011)

They are perfectly safe if you are careful, you should have sneaked off out of sight.


----------



## mrsthursday (Feb 15, 2011)

*Thanks*



reedieay said:


> Ive updated the photos so let me know what you think x



nice pics really get the idea of the size from these.


----------



## losttom (Feb 15, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> They are perfectly safe if you are careful, you should have sneaked off out of sight.



I agree mate- floors/buildings seemed fine to me- apart from the ones at the bottom of the clock tower which are dodgy


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 15, 2011)

Great shots...thanks!


----------



## kathyms (Feb 15, 2011)

*st crispins*

we went over a couple of weeks ago on a sunday tea time. no builders or onlookers it was perfect. got in easy so got some brill pics. i went back in next day to do a few outside shots rantastic place.


----------

